# Morgoth



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 23, 2003)

I was just wondering if Morgoth had feet in the Last Battle.

It says at the end of the War of Wrath that Morgoths feet were hewn from under him when he sued for pardon from Eönwë. It aslo says in the Darkening of Valinor, or a chapter around there, sorry I don't have my book here with me, he took on the form that he had as the tyrant of Utumno and he wore that form for ever after.

So does that mean that Morgoth didn't have any feet in the Last Battle, and another question could be, did Melkor have a body in the Void?


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 23, 2003)

About Morgoth's prison in the void, a very interesting text can be found in "Morgoth's Ring":


> The war was successful, and ruin was limited to the small (if beautiful) region of Beleriand. Morgoth was thus actually made captive in physical form and in that form taken as a mere criminal to Aman and delivered to Namo Mandos as judge and executioner. He was judged, and eventually taken out of the Blessed Realm and executed: that is killed like one of the Incarnates. It was then made plain (though it must have been understood beforehand by Manwe and Namo) that, though he had 'disseminated' his power (his evil and possessive and rebellious will) far and wide into the matter of Arda, he had lost direct control of this, and all that 'he', as a surviving remnant of integral being, retained as 'himself' and under control was the terribly shrunken and reduced spirit that inhabited his self- imposed (but now beloved) body. When that body was destroyed he was weak and utterly 'houseless', and for that time at a loss and 'unanchored' as it were. We read that he was then thrust out into the Void. That should mean that he was put outside Time and Space, outside Ea altogether;
> …
> Melkor was not Sauron. We speak of him being 'weakened, shrunken, reduced'; but this is in comparison with the great Valar. He had been a being of immense potency and life. The dark spirit of Melkor's 'remainder' might be expected, therefore, eventually and after long ages to increase again, even (as some held) to draw back into itself some of its formerly dissipated power. It would do this (even if Sauron could not) because of its relative greatness.


----------

